

Pharo Smalltalk 2.0 Progress - MarcusDenker
http://astares.blogspot.fr/2012/07/pharo-20-progress.html

======
mark_l_watson
I blogged about Pharo 2 yesterday
[http://blog.markwatson.com/2012/07/shoutout-and-thanks-to-
ph...](http://blog.markwatson.com/2012/07/shoutout-and-thanks-to-pharo-
smalltalk.html)

Pretty gutsy of the developers to be willing to toss old code and some
backwards compatibility in order to have a modern Smalltalk.

Pharo is very cool, and well worth the time to experiment with it.

------
svenvc
Yeah, Pharo Smalltalk seems to be leading the charge in a Smalltalk revival:
lots of contributions, lots of active collaborators, constantly improving.

It is a great community to be part of.

